# Maggie MG-1



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I saw a deal of a pair of mint Maggie MG-1 for 450. Is this a deal? Are these along the lines of Martin Logan as far as sound quality?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

waculjr.903 said:


> I saw a deal of a pair of mint Maggie MG-1 for 450. Is this a deal? Are these along the lines of Martin Logan as far as sound quality?


These are old speakers so you want to be careful to make sure what you're getting. Make sure they sound clean, not muffled (tweeter need repair) or no bass (bass wire need repair). Make sure one doesn't sound louder than the other. Again possible repair in the near future. 

Do an online search and you will see most people are talking about how to repair these.

As for sound, it will be similar to an electrostat but for me not as good as a Martin Logan. They will have a nice midrange and less bass than a traditional speaker.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Check them for delamination. If delamination is more than 35% of the distance from the end to the middle they may be approaching junk and should be sent to Magnepan for repair. If less than that they could be repaired DIY.








http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/tweaks/peter_gunn/repair.html
http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/tweaks/alex.html
http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/tweaks/steveread/
If they are now in, or they can be restored to, good shape you will love the sound.
$450 is a very good price if they are indeed mint.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with jackfish. If they really are mint they are worth the asking price. A pair of MG-1's purchased new in 1976 catapulted me directly into the "high end". I haven't ever looked back. 

Magneplanars may seem light in the bass. However, the bass they have is extremely clean articulate and resonance free. Their bass sounds quite different from an ordinary box type speaker. Besides, you can't expect really deep bass from any speaker in this price range. Do what many do and add a sub woofer if you feel they have inadequate bass. If you add a sub woofer it must be a quality product and adjusted properly. A one note thumper as used in many HT systems will only muddy the sound from a pair of Maggy's.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I have an 18" Maelstrom gen 2. Sealed enclosure - 5.6 cubic ft. With a QSC-RMX 2450 running it, so I have the subwoofer part covered.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

As long as you have a high current amplifier that produces 100WPC or more @ 8 Ohms and has no problem with 4 Ohm loads you're in business. The 4 Ohm rating on Magneplanars is a very benign load in that it's almost a constant 4 Ohms with no real peaks or dips. 

Magnaplanars are a perfect example of the more power is better school of speakers.


----------

